
Yahoo’s Mayer Has Met with Hulu Execs in a Preliminary Look-See - shawndumas
http://allthingsd.com/20130507/yahoos-mayer-has-met-with-hulu-execs-in-a-preliminary-look-see-at-premium-video-unit/?mod=atdtweet
======
a3n
<cough> Delicious <cough> <cough>

